# see ya



## homerjsimpson

well as you can tell i put another hard days work in,now its time for some coors light see ya


----------



## kwillia

Elaine, this isn't gonna work... he drinks Coors light...


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:
			
		

> Elaine, this isn't gonna work... he drinks Coors light...



If he's buyin', he can drink anything he wants.

Hey, snookums!  Look for me.  I'm short, chubby and have long blonde hair!


----------



## Mikeinsmd

elaine said:
			
		

> If he's buyin', he can drink anything he wants.
> 
> Hey, snookums!  Look for me.  I'm short, chubby and have long blonde hair!


Tap water is free babe.....


----------



## rack'm

elaine said:
			
		

> If he's buyin', he can drink anything he wants.
> 
> Hey, snookums!  Look for me.  I'm short, chubby and have long blonde hair!




Don't forget the convenient pony tail....


----------



## Agee

elaine said:
			
		

> If he's buyin', he can drink anything he wants.
> 
> Hey, snookums! Look for me. I'm short, chubby and have long blonde hair!


:snort:

You gonna lace-up the corsett?


----------



## mAlice

rack'm said:
			
		

> Don't forget the convenient pony tail....



Awwww.  I can put a rubber band in my hair later.


----------



## mAlice

Airgasm said:
			
		

> :snort:
> 
> You gonna lace-up the corsett?




I don't need it tonight.  I bought a new 18 hour playtex today.  I really needed it, too.  All my old bra's are kinda' yellowish gray.


----------



## rack'm

elaine said:
			
		

> I don't need it tonight.  I bought a new 18 hour playtex today.  I really needed it, too.  All my old bra's are kinda' yellowish gray.




Well, it is almost the first of the month.....


----------



## Agee

elaine said:
			
		

> I don't need it tonight. I bought a new 18 hour playtex today. I really needed it, too. All my old bra's are kinda' yellowish gray.


Figured homer would appreciate the "heavage" that comes with the corsett


----------



## kwillia

elaine said:
			
		

> I don't need it tonight.  I bought a new 18 hour playtex today.


Crap... you can't wear that... it's a cross your heart and you don't have one...


----------



## mAlice

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Figured homer would appreciate the "heavage" that comes with the corsett




I've gained so much weight, none of 'em fit anymore.    It's a good thing some men like BBW's, huh?


----------



## rack'm

*Of course she does.......*



			
				kwillia said:
			
		

> Crap... you can't wear that... it's a cross your heart and you don't have one...



<img src="http://www.rosalindsolomon.com/images/heartstone.jpg">


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:
			
		

> Crap... you can't wear that... it's a cross your heart and you don't have one...



You don't have to get catty about it.


----------



## mAlice

rack'm said:
			
		

> <img src="http://www.rosalindsolomon.com/images/heartstone.jpg">



See?  This is why you never get invited.


----------



## cattitude

elaine said:
			
		

> You don't have to get catty about it.



Don't bring me into this.


----------



## kwillia

cattitude said:
			
		

> Don't bring me into this.


Oh great, Elaine... now look what you've done...


----------



## rack'm

elaine said:
			
		

> See?  This is why you never get invited.




Yeah and I'm all ashamed of myself too........


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh great, Elaine... now look what you've done...


Perfect timing for your new AV


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Perfect timing for your new AV


Whatever do you mean...


----------



## rack'm

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Perfect timing for your new AV



Yeah, she's going to show up at St. Mary's Landing and put on a show that will have the guys eyes


----------



## cattitude

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Perfect timing for your new AV



Are you making a crack on me?  I know you wouldn't dare.


----------



## Agee

rack'm said:
			
		

> Yeah, she's doing to show up at St. Mary's Landing and put on a show that will have the guys eyes


----------



## rack'm

*Here's Air going for a drink the other day with Elaine......*

<img src="http://lokusdor.com/slideshow/images/Boob.jpg">


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> Whatever do you mean...



<img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y111/jrlvr8/clownboobs.jpg" alt="Image hosting by Photobucket">


----------



## Agee

rack'm said:
			
		

>


 
Ahhhhhhhhhh, sweet nectar of life...


----------



## BuddyLee

cattitude said:
			
		

>


Is that Vrai in the foreground?


----------



## Agee

cattitude said:
			
		

>


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

>


Need a new av...


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh great, Elaine... now look what you've done...




You know how she's always lookin' down her nose at me.  I don't care.


----------



## mAlice

rack'm said:
			
		

> <img src="http://lokusdor.com/slideshow/images/Boob.jpg">



You promised you wouldn't post that pic!  I look awful with brown hair!


----------



## rack'm

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Is that Vrai in the foreground?




and here you thought she only posted funny.......


----------



## cattitude

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Is that Vrai in the foreground?



  That's Rose.


----------



## rack'm

elaine said:
			
		

> You promised you wouldn't post that pic!  I look awful with brown hair!




  Noone would have known it was you if you wouldn't have said something.....


----------



## mAlice

rack'm said:
			
		

> Noone would have known it was you if you wouldn't have said something.....



Ooops.


----------



## RoseRed

cattitude said:
			
		

> That's Rose.



:curtsy:


----------

